# Nature-Throid and hyper symptoms..Please help!!!



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

first day on nature throid 3/4 gr (48.75mg) and I feel very hyper. palpitations, body aches, shaky hands (same symptoms I had when I went hyper). Maybe the dosage is too high. Previously, I had been on 30mg Armour for 6 months but I generally had to take another one at noon to pick me up for the rest of the day. so I was taking 60mg every day. for that reason my dr uppered the dosage when she switched me to nature throid but apparently the medication is different. 
Interesting, when I went hyper with Armour (tsh 0.02, almost inexisting) my T3 was 4.2 (high) but my T4 was normal. maybe armour has more T3 than it should and less T4 than I need? I read nature throid has better ratios...Should I take a lower dose tomorrow and start with half a pill to see how it goes? Im sure dr will say "yes, do that." but she doesn't know the pills very well, only levo she knows.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I take Naturethroid and slowly increased to 1 grain, and then went hyper. I had to back it off and now I successfully take 1/2 grain every day. I would decrease to 1/2 a grain and see if that's better for you. 
Remember, it takes awhile for the body to adjust - especially if you are changing meds. (I HATE the heart palps - to me this is the WORST symptom of all!) 
I also found that when my adrenals were stressed, I wasn't processing my medication very well and had the heart palps then too. I now take an adrenal support supplement and that's helped tremendously.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

What adrenal supplement do you take? My blood was tested n it was negat, but ive heard saliv is better. My dr didnt want to order it. I dont mind the palpit, its the body ache (fibromialgia) what drives me nuts! I also get very irritable.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Ana78 said:


> What adrenal supplement do you take? My blood was tested n it was negat, but ive heard saliv is better. My dr didnt want to order it. I dont mind the palpit, its the body ache (fibromialgia) what drives me nuts! I also get very irritable.


Oh the palps scare me to death. Constantly thinking I was having a heart attack. For me they were hard to ignore.
I take a supplement called Adrenal Support made by Vital Nutrients. I take 3 a day and I can tell the difference. I am now able to finally start my cardio exercises again.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

I checked the suplement and i think it has adrenalin in it...Ive read you dont what to take that, but im not sure. Did you consult a dr or naturopath?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ana78 said:


> first day on nature throid 3/4 gr (48.75mg) and I feel very hyper. palpitations, body aches, shaky hands (same symptoms I had when I went hyper). Maybe the dosage is too high. Previously, I had been on 30mg Armour for 6 months but I generally had to take another one at noon to pick me up for the rest of the day. so I was taking 60mg every day. for that reason my dr uppered the dosage when she switched me to nature throid but apparently the medication is different.
> Interesting, when I went hyper with Armour (tsh 0.02, almost inexisting) my T3 was 4.2 (high) but my T4 was normal. maybe armour has more T3 than it should and less T4 than I need? I read nature throid has better ratios...Should I take a lower dose tomorrow and start with half a pill to see how it goes? Im sure dr will say "yes, do that." but she doesn't know the pills very well, only levo she knows.


You cannot really tell anything by the T4 and T3 test. FREE T4 and FREE T3 should be run. Especially the FREE T3 when taking any form of exogenous T3.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

As far as I know, Armour and Naturthroid have the same 4 to 1 ratio.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yrs that was free t3 and free t4, forgot to write free infront


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Ana78 said:


> I checked the suplement and i think it has adrenalin in it...Ive read you dont what to take that, but im not sure. Did you consult a dr or naturopath?


It's for adrenal support. My naturopath is the one that told me to take it.


----------

